
The History and Evolution of Product Management (Part 2) - annaaria
https://medium.com/pminsider/the-history-and-evolution-of-product-management-part-2-9c987fdc4ac
======
villaumbrosia
Wow - talk about a helicopter perspective! Fascinating read and really brings
home the point that, while "Product Management" is a relatively new term, the
role and skill set have been around since there were products to sell!

